# hicas suspension?



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

whats hicas suspension and does a 93 240sx se with abs have it?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> whats hicas suspension?


HICAS doesn't have much to do with the suspension other than it having tie rods instead of toe arms in the rear. This is to accomodate the rear steering mechanism. The subframe is also slightly different in that it has mounting points for the HICAS rear rack and the non-HICAS subframe does not (at least my 180SX subframe didn't).



fenix3069 said:


> does a 93 240sx se with abs have it?


That car should have it. Mine is also a 93 SE with ABS, and I have (had) Supuh HICASS.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

this is somehting ive been wonder about for a while myself. i have a 92 se with super hicas but i dont think i have abs. i think this because i can easily lock the tires and i hear/experience no abs hammer and i have no abs lights on my dash. quite puzzling


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

brainscratch said:


> this is somehting ive been wonder about for a while myself. i have a 92 se with super hicas but i dont think i have abs. i think this because i can easily lock the tires and i hear/experience no abs hammer and i have no abs lights on my dash. quite puzzling


You should be able to tell if you have ABS or not. There's a big unit between the passenger-side strut tower and the wiper motor:


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

All SUPER HICAS cars come with the ABS/VLSD package. The HICAS suspension is slightly lower and stiffer, nothing too noticeable...


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

the reason i ask is because i was looking at kyb agx shocks/struts on ebay and it says it will fit a 91-94 excluding hicas suspension....

so ur saying if i have abs i have hicas suspension?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Thicker sway bars as well...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> the reason i ask is because i was looking at kyb agx shocks/struts on ebay and it says it will fit a 91-94 excluding hicas suspension....


Doesn't matter....disregard...


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

well. i might be a strange exception to the rule of hicas = abs. i just looked under my hood on the passenger side and i dont see the big thing 2Fass240us posted the picture of, in fact, i dont see it anywhere. who knows. but i also have no clutch line loop either. but i definatly have super hicas, ive got the 25mm sways, i obviously have the hicas system hanging out back with the yummy lines running under neath, vlsd, i have the 205 series tires on the alloy wheels, and of course the super hicas badging on the side. i must have the 240sx freaky weird se model. discovering some hard evidence has made me even more curious.

and fenix3069, dont worry about the kyb agx shocks, i have them on my car with hicas and they work just fine, no problems with fiiment or the like


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Thicker sway bars as well...


Thanks for pointing this out, I forgot to mention it. I should have remembered, especially considering I sold mine. Oh well.

The only way I can think that your car has HICAS and not ABS is if someone removed it.  Because like Kato mentioned, I didn't think the two features were mutually exclusive. Do your front hubs have sensors on them? Like this:









I am holding the sensor wire here, and the sensor itself is at the bottom of the clipped part of the wire. FYI, I removed all ABS chit in my car, and this is why I have this picture.

-Andy


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

There's also a sensor on the diff itself:









It's just below the input flange to the right.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

yep, very strange. no sensors on the hubs, no lines coming from the body to where the sensor whould be, no plugged holes where a sensor would have been in the hub. i also checked my diff and there is no sensor or any wireing leading to where a sensor could have been. it is very possible that somene may have removed it though im not sure when. the original owner was an older lady who just drove it back and forth to work, never did anything special. i have all her receipts for oil changes and radiator flushes etc. the second owners (who i bought it from) were a family of non car people, as in, they did everything the older lady did, took it to the dealership for most everything. 

when i originaly found that the clutch line loop had been removed i was puzzled. and then when i locked my brakes up for the first time i was puzzled again. i noticed no abs light and such, but i had no idea what to look for to mechanicly prove i dont have it. then reading at socal240sx.org that all hicas equiped se hatchback models come with abs i was puzzled again. i thought, perhaps its just very bad abs, thats why it locked up and had no indicator/trouble light. but now, now i dont know what to think. ill see if i can take some pics later on when someone gets home and tells me where the digicam is x.x thanks for the input guys


----------

